# Install FireWire 2.3.3



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2000)

Nom d'un chien après avoir télécharger l'installer US de FireWire 2.3.3 j'ai un message qui me dit que cela ne fonctionne qu'avec un système 8.6 US ( je suis en 8.6 Fr) Impossible donc d'installer, que faire ???


----------



## steg (27 Avril 2000)

Passer en 9.0.4...


----------

